# Furnace Works During Day, But Not At Night



## AZ Freedom (Mar 9, 2019)

Hey yall. We just bought a 2006 31rqs Outback Sydney Edition. Since getting it the Suburban furnace works during the day, but wont work at night. Itll shut off and then will not turn back on. We turn the system off and on again and sometimes itll heat again, but typically it will just run to clear the gas out then shut off.

I took it apart today to check for bugs in the combustion chamber. It was pretty clean, but had some debris in the gas line which went to the combustion chamber. Got that cleared out and it ran much better, but still having the issue of it not working at night.

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------

